# Happy New Year! Worm - W32.Mixor.Q worm



## SpySentinel

The first signs of the W32.Mixor.Q worm were discovered on December 29, 2006. The worm modifies the victim's computer so that it automatically runs and downloads files from a website. The worm then attempts to spread itself by sending itself out to email addresses gathered from the infected computer. The emails sent by the W32.Mixor.Q worm typically contain some sort of New Year's greeting in the subject line. An example is "Happy New Year!" but, this may vary.

The email also contains an attachment that when opened by the recipient will also infect the recipient's computer. The most common attachment name is "postcard.exe", but other variations may exist, including "greeting card.exe" and "greeting postcard.exe". This worm will also download and execute a Trojan horse that may attempt to download and execute other malicious programs.

- From Symantec's Security Response


----------



## forhockey

Thanks for the info SpySentinel


----------



## carsey

thanks for the warning.


----------



## fredmh

Also have a look at thi F-Secure site:

http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/luder_a.shtml


----------



## Cricket57

The Mixor worm is also known as "Luder".

I find it amusing that Symantec make a song and dance about this when they weren't even the first to detect or protect against this infection. I regularly use the Prevx File / Virus info pages and couldn't help but notice they were already protecting against this latest variant almost 2 weeks in advance (14th Dec)?!
http://virusinfo.prevx.com/viruscenter.asp?returnpage=default&GRP=4820000010


----------



## fredmh

Here's a recent Kaspersky log:



C:\cmdcons\autofmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\backups\backup-20070109-142336-153.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Busky.gen skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\backups\backup-20070109-142336-894.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Busky.gen skipped
C:\hp\bin\CleanRec.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\hp\bin\FondleWindow.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\hp\bin\KillWind.exe Infected: not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.p skipped
C:\hp\bin\Python-2.2.1.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\I386\AUTOFMT.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\I386\EXPAND.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\I386\NETSETUP.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\I386\NTSD.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\I386\WINNT32.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.908.5008\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\PC-Doctor\CUI\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\PC-Doctor\Diagnostics\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\PC-Doctor\Services\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\PC-Doctor\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{1F7CCFA3-D926-4882-B2A5-A0217ED25597}\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{39DA87A1-0B26-4562-A70C-2A6147366E47}\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{9F765BD0-B900-4EDE-A90B-61C8A9E95C42}\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{BAD59025-5B73-4E12-B789-0028C5A573C2}\Setup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\optuninstall.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\post.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.1_02\javaws-1_2_0_02-windows-i586-i.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Java Web Start\uninst-javaws.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition\CDLM\CDLM.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition\PhotoStory\PhotoStory.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Online Services\CS70US\gecko.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor for Windows\Java\jre\javaws-1_2_0_02-windows-i586-i.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\omniApp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\1ABC286C-DE10-4590-BEFF-4D0DFF5EA1EC\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\1FEF9671-50F6-4CB0-9E96-304EB14158E0\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\342970EF-F8DF-4E9B-8477-A1A03E3E15E1\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\357ECB62-CD36-4B63-B57E-769D0CA174F4\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\36317AE4-57EC-4F3E-B828-009A3DD96BE8\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\4F0AE1FB-4082-4A27-8363-05D292D92FB0\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\53EF27E9-150C-4063-8343-61C45FC6BB98\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\5415BC25-6D6C-46C4-B34C-EA8470FE56D5\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\5F804D2B-A66D-4F0A-B64E-FBDA3F52E3F8\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\62067F4C-84A9-45B9-8573-B90468B0A3EF\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\BFBCBAE3-8293-4215-9C4F-C2402C118EDB\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\C99127BE-FDE5-49BD-9621-BFE5DF19AA34\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\D11F7128-8CBD-408B-8BF8-034604DEDD42\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\DA44615A-C243-46A4-8E47-184CFF33CD38\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Games\DF479CEA-34C0-460F-9B56-93BCE4CD4086\Uninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel\Notifications\hpwelcome\rungame.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\gcinstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\gcpostuninstall.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\lic.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\onplay.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F2681A7D-91E5-401A-AC8B-015335799DC0}\RP23\A0015581.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Busky.gen skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F2681A7D-91E5-401A-AC8B-015335799DC0}\RP23\A0015582.dll Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Busky.gen skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F2681A7D-91E5-401A-AC8B-015335799DC0}\RP23\A0015651.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tiny.bm skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F2681A7D-91E5-401A-AC8B-015335799DC0}\RP23\A0015652.exe Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tiny.bm skipped
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{F2681A7D-91E5-401A-AC8B-015335799DC0}\RP23\A0015653.exe Infected: Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.fh skipped
C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallQ327979$\spuninst\spuninst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallQ329909$\spuninst\spuninst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallQ811789$\spuninst\spuninst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\I386\AUTOFMT.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\I386\EXPAND.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\I386\NETSETUP.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\I386\NTSD.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\I386\WINNT32.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\HscUpd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system\hpsysdrv.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ahui.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\alg.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\at.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\attrib.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\autofmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cacls.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\calc.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\change.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cleanmgr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cmmon32.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\comp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\control.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\convert.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\cprofile.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ctfmon.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dfrgfat.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\diantz.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\diskperf.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\dvdupgrd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\evntcmd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\evntwin.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\expand.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\flattemp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fontview.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fsutil.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ftp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\fxsclnt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\helpctr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipconfig.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ipxroute.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\label.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\makecab.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mmc.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mobsync.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mplay32.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\msg.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshearts.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mshta.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\mstinit.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\narrator.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\nppagent.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ntsd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ntvdm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\oobebaln.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\osk.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\osuninst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\pathping.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ping.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\query.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\quser.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rcp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rdpclip.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rdsaddin.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\replace.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\reset.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsh.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rsmui.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rstrui.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\runas.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\runonce.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sc.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sdbinst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shrpubw.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shutdown.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\smi2smir.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\smlogsvc.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\snmptrap.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\sort.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ssbezier.scr Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\svchost.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\syncapp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tftp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tscupgrd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\tsprof.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\ups.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\userinit.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\verifier.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\vssvc.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\w32tm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wbemtest.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\winmine.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmiadap.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wmiprvse.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wordpad.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wpabaln.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wpnpinst.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\xcopy.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jdbgmgr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jview.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netsetup.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wjview.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp1hfm.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\cmdcons\autofmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\attrib.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\autofmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\chkdsk.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\cmd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\cmd2.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\eqndiag.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\eqnlogr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\expand.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\factory.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\ipconfig.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\LABEL.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\net.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\ntsd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\peer.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\portmon.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\regedit.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\svchost.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\taskmgr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\xcopy.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\MiniNT\system32\xlog.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\AUTOFMT.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\EXPAND.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\NETSETUP.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\NTSD.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\LABEL.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\attrib.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\autofmt.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\chkdsk.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\cmd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\cmd2.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\eqndiag.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\eqnlogr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\expand.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\factory.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\ipconfig.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\net.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\ntsd.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\peer.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\portmon.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\regedit.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\svchost.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\taskmgr.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\xcopy.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\SYSTEM32\xlog.exe Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped
D:\I386\WINNT32.EXE Infected: Email-Worm.Win32.Mixor.a skipped


----------

